# Does anyone know where to find a high output alternator?!



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

So im new to this forum but not new to car audio. I have been seeing these videos of cruze's with 3k watt systems and no information on the alternator. I have been dying to go bigger but I can not find alternators anywhere. Can someone please point me in the right direction? I have a 2011 cruze lt. Heres and example of the a video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtHkRcUNg8o&feature=c4-overview&list=UUl2RrlibG_0WKxMuat5zhLg


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

try these guys. had one in a pontiac g6 about 4 years ago not sure if they have one for the cruze didnt check but they might be in the process of doing one. but are you really using that 3krms every second your in the car. 1krms would be way more then enough bass if done properly, and like 200wrms would be more then enough on a front stage. thus only really requiring a upgraded battery upfront and possibly one in the rear depending what you fit up front. then some good 0 gauge wiring. 
https://www.dcpowerinc.com/


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Out of all the alternator companies that I've contacted, one can make a high output alt for the Cruze for $550, another company is unsure, and 3 are telling me no, but by the middle of next year they might be able to make a high output alt for the Cruze. I have 0 gauge ran through my car, stock battery under the hood and no big 3(need to get done soon), and an xs power d4700 in the trunk hooked up to an Audioque 2200d and my volts drop to 13.7 full tilt.


----------



## bsumpter (Dec 18, 2013)

You might hit up Mechman @ mechman.com. I had a 270a on my grand prix with the voltage regulator and never had a prob.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

bsumpter said:


> You might hit up Mechman @ mechman.com. I had a 270a on my grand prix with the voltage regulator and never had a prob.


Mechman isn't able to make an alt for the Cruze yet either. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

giantsfan10 said:


> try these guys. had one in a pontiac g6 about 4 years ago not sure if they have one for the cruze didnt check but they might be in the process of doing one. but are you really using that 3krms every second your in the car. 1krms would be way more then enough bass if done properly, and like 200wrms would be more then enough on a front stage. thus only really requiring a upgraded battery upfront and possibly one in the rear depending what you fit up front. then some good 0 gauge wiring.
> https://www.dcpowerinc.com/


See, I disagree. I have 1106 rms for straight bass and I am hitting 144db but that is not enough.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

hey to each their own, i used to have a high powered setup but grew out of it. the constant rattling and shitty sounding bass got real old real quick. id take sound quality over loud bass anyday.


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> Out of all the alternator companies that I've contacted, one can make a high output alt for the Cruze for $550, another company is unsure, and 3 are telling me no, but by the middle of next year they might be able to make a high output alt for the Cruze. I have 0 gauge ran through my car, stock battery under the hood and no big 3(need to get done soon), and an xs power d4700 in the trunk hooked up to an Audioque 2200d and my volts drop to 13.7 full tilt.



Would you mind if I asked some questions over facebook or something?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

loganste123 said:


> Would you mind if I asked some questions over facebook or something?


I don't have a Facebook you can pm me on here if you'd like. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Since the 1.4LT engine originated in europe by GM-Opel, check to see if they have something available from there (something intended for Police, Emergency, etc.).


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

I was told the 1.4T had a 180 amp alt!! See I thought it had a 120 amp and that is why I was concerned


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

loganste123 said:


> I was told the 1.4T had a 180 amp alt!! See I thought it had a 120 amp and that is why I was concerned


The 1.4T is a 130A alternator. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

loganste123 said:


> I was told the 1.4T had a 180 amp alt!! See I thought it had a 120 amp and that is why I was concerned


diesel is 140a


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

boraz said:


> diesel is 140a


...and yet we're still probably draining our batteries when it's this freaking cold (20s and 30s below zero F for most of this week). What with heated seats, aux electric heater, heated DEF tank and lines, rear defrost, etc. When I pull up to a stoplight with the fan running above setting three or so, I can notice the drop in power when the engine goes to idle.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Where is the alternator located on the gas cruze? My brother was saying on the diesel it might be hard to change out the alternator since it's on the backside of the engine.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

gyrfalcon said:


> Where is the alternator located on the gas cruze? My brother was saying on the diesel it might be hard to change out the alternator since it's on the backside of the engine.


All three U.S. Cruze engines (1.8L, 1.4L turbo, and 2.0L diesel) have the alternator on the back side. However, at least the 1.4L takes up a lot less space in the engine compartment than the diesel, so there is quite a bit of space to work with. Also, the diesel alternator kind of hides underneath the HPFP. As for the difficulty of actually swapping it on any of the engines, I can't say.

Here's a good comparison of the three engines (LUJ/LUV, LUW, and LUZ are the Cruze engines on the list).
GM Inside News Forum - Engine Guide


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The 1.4T is a 130A alternator.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


This changes the whole thing. Someone told me it was a 180A alternator...


----------

